# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  Carbide

## Noob-Saibot

با سلام به همگی.
شاید این مبحث ربطی به این قسمت نداشته باشه. ولی خواهش می کنم کمک کنید. برای این منظور چون در این قسمت مخصوص به سیمبیان میباشد این تایپیک را گذاشتم. من دنبال برنامه carbide می گردم. کسی میتواند کمک کند؟

----------


## mousamk

http://www.tarahi.net/download.asp?dir=Symbian

----------

